# Black tooth???



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I think I'd want to get it checked, but my first thought, since they are close together is that maybe it's a baby tooth that hasn't fallen out, while his adult tooth has come in......but that's just a thought.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

I've never seen a baby tooth turn black. Can you even tell if it's a baby tooth? At the very least, call the vet and ask if someone should see him.


----------



## Gldngraham (Aug 14, 2006)

It's weird cause it's kind of like the tooth came out of no where, I just took him in for his shots and a check up last week and the vet didn't catch it then. It might have just turned black, but I'd think she'd catch the two being so close. I'll have to give them a call.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Someone was talking about baby teeth, and it reminded me of this thread.....just wondering if anything was ever resolved......


----------

